# Nursery Fees?...



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 

I will be looking at putting my 16 month old daughter into nursey for a few hours a day whilst i work/sort things out. Does anybody know what the nursery fees are like, I pay £37.00 a day in england. Do they have state nursey or priviate? 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## kidsromania (Aug 20, 2008)

*Nursery fees and locations*

Hi Everyone, 

I am also trying to find a suitable Nursery/Playgroup for my 2 and a half year old within the Paphos area. Preferable in Paphos town, somewhere near Kato Paphos. Does anyone know of any good places and how much they charge. Also if you have any contact details for these places it would be much appreciated.

Thanks You. KS.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi there are private Nuserys ,about 300€ a month with food
yellow beehive is in kato
steping stones
little acorns,
Insop.
sorry dont have contacts these where names from last year i think they are still open.


----------



## kidsromania (Aug 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for the help will contact them and see what I can find. KS.


----------



## Bundys (Aug 28, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I will be looking at putting my 16 month old daughter into nursey for a few hours a day whilst i work/sort things out. Does anybody know what the nursery fees are like, I pay £37.00 a day in england. Do they have state nursey or priviate?
> Many thanks in advance.


Hi, saw your post and wanted to let you know ....... my 3 and a half year old daughter attends a Cypriot nursery in Chloraka and we pay 160 Euro a month and that is for 5 days a week hours are 7 till 3pm. I am sure for an all day (7 - 5pm) is 180 Euros. The price has just gone up by 20 Euros as it is the new term. My daughter is extremely happy in this nursery. If you need any more info please do not hesitate to contact me. Regards, Lisa


----------



## kidsromania (Aug 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for your help. Thats the first positive reply I've had about a Cypriot Nursery, I was hoping to put my son into one as I think he will really benefit from learning Greek.

The prices are really good too. Everyone has been recommending the English Nursey in Chloraka for 300 Euros, bit above my budget really. So this one sounds perfect.

We are flying in next week so will go down and have a look once we get there.

Do you live in Chloraka?? I was thinking of moving there and lots of people say it is hard to find friends in the area, is this true??

Perhaps we'll meet one day at drop off/pick up time.

Take care

Katie.


----------

